
Superperm: Distributed search for superpermutation combinations - sohkamyung
https://github.com/superpermutators/superperm/tree/master/DistributedChaffinMethod
======
sohkamyung
More details in these series of tweet by Greg Egan [1]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/gregeganSF/status/1126639564192243712](https://twitter.com/gregeganSF/status/1126639564192243712)

~~~
dang
And
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18271265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18271265)

